# rescue centres in norfolk



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi

i am looking to get a rescue dog and i live in norwich.

i keep checking th dogs trust website every day but they do not have any dogs available in my area at the moment that are ok with dogs and young children. the ones they have are already reserved 

i also keep checking the NASA website but again no dogs good with young children.

the RSPCA wont let us have one as our child is under 4yrs old.

does anyone know of any other rescue centres? i wouldnt mind travelling to suffolk or cambridgeshire if need be too.

i did contact about a dog in crewe but the rescue centre didnt come back to me. i also think its a little far to travel as my baby gets fed up sitting in the car seat for more than 5 mins. 

i just really want to get on and get another dog now. poor lady is not right since misty died and i think getting another dog wil help her a lot x


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Dog Rescue Pages - Centres in Midlands and East Anglia

If you scroll down to the Norfolk section there are about 6 rescues listed that might be useful?


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

HWAR said:


> Dog Rescue Pages - Centres in Midlands and East Anglia
> 
> If you scroll down to the Norfolk section there are about 6 rescues listed that might be useful?


thank you :thumbup:

i cant beleive i didnt find that on my search


----------



## onceloved rep leah (Aug 18, 2010)

hi are you on face book ? if so a friend of mine does the poundies they are all assessed and have full rescue back up in place Welcome to Facebook this is her link 
it might help 
also i know hillside rescue centre and also faith is in norwich i know this as i have worked with the norwich dog warden last year till i moved 
she is also a great person to talk to moria i have never known a dog warden like her 
hope that helps x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Jerry Greens in Suffolk? Quite possibly they have more dogs than are on the website..

Dogs at Halesworth, Suffolk | Jerry Green Dog Rescue


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

onceloved rep leah said:


> hi are you on face book ? if so a friend of mine does the poundies they are all assessed and have full rescue back up in place Welcome to Facebook this is her link
> it might help
> also i know hillside rescue centre and also faith is in norwich i know this as i have worked with the norwich dog warden last year till i moved
> she is also a great person to talk to moria i have never known a dog warden like her
> hope that helps x


ive just emailed them to ask if they have any suitable dogs thx x


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

There is the Hillside animal sanctuary just outside Norwich near Crostwick, there is also Faith in Hingham and there is also Kerry's Greyhounds.


----------

